
Ask HN: Basic corporate presence website? - waldrews
What&#x27;s a simple choice for someone who&#x27;s technical in non-web areas but doesn&#x27;t want to learn CSS and the rest of it, and certainly not about visual design, to make a minimal corporate presence website that looks &quot;legit.&quot;  Presumably some CMS and templates with graphics?  Doesn&#x27;t have to be completely free...
======
jeffmould
Wix, Weebly, Squarespace if you want simple and quick to get going.

If you want to get a little more technical you could find a host (i.e.
DigitalOcean, Linode, etc) and install WordPress on a minimal VPS. Either find
a free theme or pay for a premium theme.

~~~
asteadman
If you want a no-fuss Wordpress install, I'd look at using
[http://oasis.sandstorm.io](http://oasis.sandstorm.io) \- There are some
caveats but it's pretty straight forward and easy. You can always migrate away
if it doesn't work for you. The upside is that its a lot more secure than
managing your own server / wordpress install.

------
sharemywin
www.wix.com

also, might search under bootstrap themes. you can get someone pretty cheap on
upwork.com to modify the theme for you. $20-$40 range..

